# cam installation



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

to put a cam in my ls2 would i have to remove the motor to install it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

Good answer!!


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

youll have to remove your front 2 grille's


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

so just remove the front bumper


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

You don't have to remove any of that. I had a cam done about 2 months back. Just take out the radiator.


----------



## LS2 6SP (Oct 24, 2007)

Do a search, there is a complete cam install write up either here or LS1GTO.


----------

